# lion fursuit



## general_hazard (Sep 27, 2009)

ok,i want to either make a fursuit,or buy one so can anybody give me an estimate on how much it would cost to make?or buy?i want it to be a lion fursuit, fullbody, plenty of fluff.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 27, 2009)

I know that if you pick Lacy's you'll get charged around 1,900 up.
Around the Fur Studio will probably be cheaper.
Auctions will be much cheaper.

But you're looking about at least a grand up.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 27, 2009)

my fullsuits average around $1200 http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 27, 2009)

to make one yourself would prolly cost $100-$200

though I made one that cost only $40 in materials.


----------



## general_hazard (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks,about how easy is it to make one?


----------



## general_hazard (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks :3


----------



## general_hazard (Sep 27, 2009)

wow over 1k eh?oh well it might be worth it in the end :3


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 27, 2009)

general_hazard said:


> thanks,about how easy is it to make one?



if you are artistic to begin with and have some sewing and sculpting skills it could be easy. 
if you do not have an artistic bone in your body it will likley be an uphill battle


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 29, 2009)

I could try my hand at it. I sent you a Pm.


----------



## Shino (Sep 29, 2009)

general_hazard said:


> wow over 1k eh?oh well it might be worth it in the end :3


 I paid about $1,300 for my suit from Beastcub, and it was well worth it... if I had tried to make it myself... the monstrosity probably would have qualified for the frankenstein competition at FurFright... I'm an absoloute fail when it comes to anything artistic...


----------



## general_hazard (Oct 2, 2009)

ahah i see


----------



## Fay V (Oct 2, 2009)

Making one is very cheap, particularly if you are creative in your destruction of things to make other things (bowls, mattress pads, ect...) My boyfriend and I made my full in a month. However like beastcub said, if you aren't good with artistic stuff, it's an uphill battle. It's also a hell of a lot of work time. Ours was probably more so because I hand stitched it, but there were still many parts that take up a lot of time. 

also I haven't seen this mentioned often, but if you want to make a suit be sure you have your own space where no one will be bothered if it gets covered in fur, foam, and whatever else may happen while making the suit.


----------



## general_hazard (Oct 2, 2009)

ahah i see,any tips on making one?


----------



## Furlone (Oct 2, 2009)

http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/profile
This website has a lot of tips.
And don't be quick about it, take it slow, as I Will trying to make good looking parts of the foam and what ever else.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm no expert, so take my advice with a grain of salt. 
I'd say have a very clear plan of what you want to do, how you want to do it, and in what order you'd like to do it in. Look up sewing patterns, techniques you want to use and so on before you start. It's a pain in the ass to start something over. 
Get really nice fur. Cheap fur sucks, the saving grace on my suit was the fur. I was just learning to sew and after I had finished a seam it was completely hidden (I forgot where the ones in the tail were  ) 
Measure everything twice, and when cutting the pattern be absolutely positive you are cutting the fur in the right direction, also learn how to cut the fabric so you don't trim the fur, it makes things messy and annoying. 
Have a lot of spare time on your hands if you want this done by a deadline. Tutorials are your friends. 

This isn't strictly important, but I might suggest snaps instead of a zipper. I put snaps in my suit, around the white belly part, if I ever need to get out of it quickly it's extremely fast and simple. Also it gives some really nice ventilation in the body part. Though it can be hard to measure and put them in the right place.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 3, 2009)

Faile said:


> . Cheap fur sucks, the saving grace on my suit was the fur. I was




cheep fur makes a suit look cheep and it is actually harder to work with than quality fur


----------

